# Weather ARSE!



## Gone (May 5, 2009)

Why is it that every single time I set aside a weekend for car stuff and drive back to my Dad's where there's a driveway to use it has to fucking rain all fucking weekend?!

Arse arse arse arse arse

[smiley=bomb.gif] [smiley=bomb.gif] [smiley=bomb.gif]

Must fix rattles, must lube window runners but it just won't stop bloody raining!!!

FUCK!

That is all.


----------



## denimblue225turbo (Aug 28, 2009)

i wanted to wash the car today (again) but i know its going to rain later so there really is no point but i am soooooo bored that i want to go and do something with the car :?


----------



## Gone (May 5, 2009)

bastards aren't they, fine all week at work then come the weekend, stuff to do, got all the bits.... bloody pissing drizzle all day.


----------



## YELLOW_TT (Feb 25, 2004)

Yep same here first chance to wash the qS and Golf and it is pissing down :evil:


----------



## TT Boycie (Sep 27, 2009)

Same here. Got my black smoothrite and 4 rings decals all ready for the big caliper refurb this weekend........[smiley=thumbsdown.gif]


----------



## Gone (May 5, 2009)

I feel your pain. Bring on global warming.


----------



## Super Josh (May 29, 2009)

Welcome to March and April in the UK, the rainy season   

Such an arse when we've had some lovely weather during the week, even had the roof down on Tuesday.

Josh


----------



## fishface (Nov 25, 2006)

We're in Luxor it's been sunny all day!!

Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## TurboTTS (Sep 11, 2009)

Super Josh said:


> Welcome to March and April in the UK, the rainy season
> 
> Such an arse when we've had some lovely weather during the week, even had the roof down on Tuesday.
> 
> Josh


ok, sorry josh you gotta be kidding me? rainy season only in march and april? what fucking part of the uk do you live in? it fucken rains all the c**unting time :lol: :lol: :lol: :lol: :lol: :lol: :lol: :lol: :lol:


----------



## roddy (Dec 25, 2008)

Really dont know what you are all talking about,, its been another beautifull day here in inverness,, been out trout fishing all day !!!


----------



## welshgar (Nov 6, 2008)

roddy said:


> Really dont know what you are all talking about,, its been another beautifull day here in inverness,, been out trout fishing all day !!!


thats just showing off !! :lol: :lol: :lol: :lol: :lol:


----------



## Naresh (Nov 22, 2004)

Get yourself one of these...


----------



## Dotti (Mar 9, 2003)

Naresh said:


> Get yourself one of these...


 :lol:


----------



## Gone (May 5, 2009)

Naresh said:


> Get yourself one of these...


That is a good call, I excuse your smugness.

And Roddy ... you're a good bloke but is there really any need for that level of doodahishness? :wink:

Here's hoping for a better day tomorrow.


----------



## Naresh (Nov 22, 2004)

Dotti said:


> Naresh said:
> 
> 
> > Get yourself one of these...
> ...


Sorry think that mate have been taken the wrong way due to the table and chairs! :lol:

I used one of those yesterday for a couple of installs - came in very hand and very simple to put up even by yourself. Wak uses something similar too. The only problem is nosey neighbours! [smiley=argue.gif]


----------



## davelincs (Jan 1, 2010)

The suns out in Lincoln this morning, along with blue skies


----------



## Gone (May 5, 2009)

LED mods and spring cleaning is GO in Chichester!


----------



## denimblue225turbo (Aug 28, 2009)

its all good in clacton this morning, already 10oc according to the laptop, blue skies and sunshine, gonna wash the car before going to the cinema


----------



## Gone (May 5, 2009)

Well fuck me if it hasn't happened again. Nice sunny morning, car up on ramps, undertray off, oil out, clean up and spot of lunch... pissing down.

Wank.


----------



## Charlie (Dec 15, 2006)

badyaker said:


> Well fuck me if it hasn't happened again. Nice sunny morning, car up on ramps, undertray off, oil out, clean up and spot of lunch... pissing down.
> 
> Wank.


 [smiley=bigcry.gif] [smiley=bigcry.gif] looks like rain here, not started yet but from the clouds it is only a matter of time before it comes :-(

I fitted some nice new valve caps this morning as I thougth I could risk a 2 minute job 

Charlie


----------



## Gone (May 5, 2009)

That's a brave move in the Keynes, hope you have some spares... no pun intended


----------



## Charlie (Dec 15, 2006)

badyaker said:


> That's a brave move in the Keynes, hope you have some spares... no pun intended


LOL you have been to my house it's pretty quiet round here  also they are black so hopefully won't catch the eye of the magpie thieving scum punk arse bitch chav slags 

They were only a £5 from Ebay - great service and nice product too 

Charlie


----------



## Gone (May 5, 2009)

Charlie said:


> badyaker said:
> 
> 
> > That's a brave move in the Keynes, hope you have some spares... no pun intended
> ...


Yeah my other half's sister lives in Shenley Church End, we ended up walking the dog round that lake near yours

Any joy on that light fitting yet?


----------



## Dotti (Mar 9, 2003)

Looks like today is out for a tt bath. Wet n windy out there. Like winter!


----------



## ELLIOTT (Feb 29, 2008)

So depressing! You feel so good when the sun is out! This country sucks.... We wait all year for about 6 weeks of "half" decent weather :x


----------

